# english vs western leg cue question



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't think it's because he's a western trained horse as I ride western and I don't train my horses that way. It sounds like it's more of an individual discipline problem to me. It sounds to me like you got a western _pleasure_ trained horse which, since you are riding english and wanting to do eventing and dressage, may not be the best match for you because you'll basically have to completely re-train him from the ground up.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Just my opinion...
I think you might have a big challenge in that horse, because you're going to have to re-train it completely. He probably has never been trained to direct rein, so would have no idea what an open rein means or what contact is about. A lot of Western horses aren't - just like a lot of English trained horses have no idea what to do if you try to neck rein.

Unless you've got a very open timetable and are willing to forego showing for a while, I would pass on this horse and look for a horse that is trained in your riding discipline.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

_The horse was trained to drop his head when you squeezed with both legs at the same time. _

Hmm...that is a new one to me. I have no idea, though, on how horses are trained for showing. I haven't met anyone who trained their horse this way.

_To get him to move into a trot you were suppose to bump a couple times and cluck._

Mia & Trooper will both start trotting at a 'kiss' sound. Trooper had been viciously spurred prior to coming to us, and was extremely sensitive to ANY pressure on his sides. 5 years later, he doesn't mind - but he and Mia will both trot at a kiss. Maybe canter when 'kissed' at a trot, although a bump of the calves is more likely with Trooper, while Mia responds to a steady squeeze. That is just a difference between how my daughter regularly rides Trooper and how I regularly ride Mia.

_ I realize that all steering should first be based on seat cues but I found it really hard to steer this horse. I was riding two-handed and it was like he didn't know how to follow an open rein _

I use an open rein all the time, and my daughter does not. Trooper would probably be slow to react, while Mia will respond quickly to an open rein.
_
and I didn't feel like I had any contact with his mouth._

That would be common in many western horses. Slack reins tend to be the norm on a western horse.

Again, it depends on who trains and rides the horse regularly. Mia has adapted to me over the last 5 years, while Trooper has adapted to my youngest daughter. I would expect a pro to train their horse to standard cues, but a horse who has been ridden by one rider for a long time may have some oddities. For example, if you press on the left side of Mia's withers, she'll turn right. That was a subconscious habit pattern when I was working with her on neck reining, and now she is pretty happy to 'wither rein'...


----------

